# I've had the movie Gravity



## Denise1952 (Jul 18, 2014)

for a long time but never watched it.  Guess I just needed to be in the right mood as I thought it would be boring.  If you haven't seen it, I can't recommend it enough.  It didn't "for a new movie" remind me of Hollywood, a good thing in my opinion.  I don't know, can't really describe the feeling I had.  I think the message I was to get was "never, ever give up".  It was good for me to watch at this time in my life

denise


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 18, 2014)

I enjoyed it. 
Like the very best sci-fi movies, it gave the viewer something to think about the strengths and weaknesses of humanity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2014)

I watched it a month or so ago - good movie and good chemistry between the two. Of course, I've also heard that Bullock always falls for whatever leading man she works with - not sure if that's just Hollywood gossip or a real thing ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I know it was meant for 3D in the theatres, or I guess you can have that at home nowadays too.  I think it would have been something to see in a theatre as good as it was on my smaller screen  I love Bullock because she can be stunning with all the "hollywood" glamore, but she is not afraid to be unglamorous either.  There are a lot of actresses like that I know, lots, but she is one of my faves.  For me it would be hard not to fall for a "leading man" if he were truly a fun, and great guy to work with.  I hear so many of the screen legends are real creeps, men and women.  I saw Maureen O'Hara interviewed by TCM awhile back, and it was funny when she said some of "those" male, idols were really awful, something like that.  She was like 90 in the interview, and cantankerous LOL!!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I watched it a month or so ago - good movie and good chemistry between the two. Of course, I've also heard that Bullock always falls for whatever leading man she works with - not sure if that's just Hollywood gossip or a real thing ...


...probably just gravity!


----------

